
Lichess rating distributions display peaks at round numbers - throwawaylolx
https://lichess.org/stat/rating/distribution/bullet
======
throwawaylolx
Hypothesised to be interpretable as empirical evidence that some users stop
playing when they reach their target rating to avoid losing points:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/chess/comments/ckm6w2/does_anyone_e...](https://www.reddit.com/r/chess/comments/ckm6w2/does_anyone_else_fear_playing_chess_online/evp4i25/)

